# What Mouse are you using ?



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Just curious to know what other people are using, Apple, Logitech, Microsoft, Kensington or other.

Since there are a lot of options out there to chose from, what do you use ?
Wireless or still hooked up ?
On what OS are you using it on ?
DId you have to install special software with your mouse ?
Any issues ?
Any recommendations ?

I’m still using the original Mac Mouse, but seriously considering a scroll wheel mouse, it would cut down on all the back and forth motions I am fed up of doing, but since I'm still using OS 10.3.9, I have less options to chose from.

Cheers,
Denis


----------



## wooglin (Mar 26, 2005)

I've got a wired mighty mouse... love the scrolling and right-click ability compared to the stock mouse


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

*Macally Q ball*

OSX 10..4.8 on a iMac intel 20" I have not used a mouse in some 10 years.
I bought a Kensington Track Ball for the grand kids when they were small because the had trouble with the mouse and I got used to it and now I have trouble with any mouse especially the Mighty Mouse . The Qball uses a 1 1/4 inch ball


----------



## Kirtland (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm using a wireless Mighty Mouse. I like the scroll button but the right click is not the greatest, it doesn't always work. The two side buttons are a bit awkward. I like the look and feel but don't think I would buy another one.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Logitech LX7


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

I've got a MBP.

I use a wacom graphire 4 6x8" - mostly I use the pen, but sometimes I use the mouse.

When I take the laptop with me, I have this mouse (meant for PC's but works just fine on the mac)








the scroll wheel has a blue LED in it - so when it's plugged in, it glows blue. It's an optical mouse, so it has a bit of a red glow on the bottom. Great mouse...


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

Logitech MX1000 Laser Cordless Mouse.

I just realized I've had it for almost a year now. It's a fantastic mouse, never caused me any problems.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Currently, I'm just using the trackpad on my MBP. My two other Mac stations have trackballs, however. I think trackballs are the best (haven't used a mouse in years). Far less muscle moving, having to haul the mouse around if you run out of mousepad or go too far. You can spin the ball to fire the mouse out to where you want to go as well, and you'll always know where the trackball is.

It's also funny to watch people _who are not_ used to trackballs try and use your computer. :lmao: It's the little things in life that make me laugh! 

Also, most trackballs come with a scrollwheel and several buttons. Between the demands of modern apps _and the ability to invoke Exposé modes using mouse buttons_, I find that the more buttons could be the merrier. Also, some mouse software lets you click-hold with just one click. Combining this with mouse-invoked Exposé when doing a drag-and-drop from one buried window to another buried window is extremely efficient.

I have used the (now discontinued) Microsoft Trackball Explorer for years. The buttons feel cheap, but have never broken. The ball usually feels quite nice. It offers some slight and welcome resistance:










Unfortunately, MS no longer makes trackballs.

I also use a similarly designed Macally "Qball":










Its ball has a much "looser" throw than MS's ball; less resistance. With this one, the ball "rolls cheap", but the buttons feel nicer than MS's. This ball is also discontinued, and Macally now sells no balls at all. 

Kensington and Logitech both sell trackballs, but here are some concerns I have about some trackball form factors that would be nice get info on from other ehMacers:

1) The traditional Kensington trackball design:










Does the angle of the trackball's top plate cause your wrist to bend upwards uncomfortably? I did use this very device for a little while several years ago and recall this possibly being the case.

2) Some of Logitech's balls (and an old Microsoft one) uses the thumb for moving the cursor:










I have only briefly tried this type of design in the store, but Lordy I recall it being a PITA to move the cursor about with your thumb. I found it very cumbersome!

So, given ALL that, my suggestions are:

The Logitech Marble Mouse (four buttons, inexpensive -- but no scrollwheel):









The Logitech Trackball Cordless (scads of buttons, has scroolwheel... pricey):









Any Kensington "Expert Mouse"... which aren't mice but trackballs. Go figure. I wouldn't bother with an Orbit device of theirs. They've no scroolwheel and are limited to two buttons (but can "chord" for three buttons in some cases).


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

macally imouse that I picked up in a hardware store a few years ago for something like $15. OSX 10.3.9 TiPB G3 667 (also known as the Road Warrior), No software installation required, just plug in & use. Of course. Wired. Love it.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Logitech Mouseman which I bought many moons ago when I was still running OS 9, now on 10.4.8.
For OS 9 I needed Logiteck software to get the right click and scroll wheel to work - or OS X you just plug it in.
I go for the mouse that feels most comfortably in my hand, the Apple ones tends to give me a cramp, but I use the mouse a fair bit.
In addition to comfort I look for
- wired, not wireless
- optosensor (which they probably all are by now, no ball)
- right click capability (very important)
- scroll wheel

Mouse has always worked without any issues except for the very beginning. It's spec'd at 5 volts/100ma and I had it plugged into the Aple keyboard, but occasionally I would get freezes and funny behaviour.
So I plugged the mouse into a USB port on the Mac and plugged my printor USB cable into the keyboard and everything has been absolutely fine ever since.
Seems the mouse draws more current than the keyboard can supply...seems to be right on the border because often it worked fine that way, but not always.
The mouse also has a third button on the left side and the scroll wheel is a button as well as a wheel, but I never use those.


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

Currently for my iMac running OS X 10.4.8 I am using the Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse 5000.

However should I get a MacBook Pro for college instead of taking the desktop then I would get the Microsoft Bluetooth mouse.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Microsoft Wireless Intellimouse Explorer 2.0 which looks exactly like the above picture.


----------



## mazirion (May 22, 2005)

I had been using Macally's iOptiNet mouse. I then moved up to LogiTech's 8-button wired MX510. Both are very good.

I now have Apple's wireless MightyMouse. My other mini BT mouse dropped out a lot and skipped. Apple's is great. The only problem is their 4th button. Both sides have to be pressed in, and with great effort. It isn't effortless. So I am using the keyboard more, but having BT makes up for it. I haven't had any drop out's or skips like the iogear miniBT mouse.

The other reason why I bought it - it looks great when paired with my iBook G4.


----------



## Blain_132 (Aug 22, 2005)

apple: bluetooth pro mouse..only one button  

I will be buying a bluetooth mighty mouse soon though.


----------



## tendim (Apr 6, 2004)

Trose said:


> Logitech MX1000 Laser Cordless Mouse.
> 
> I just realized I've had it for almost a year now. It's a fantastic mouse, never caused me any problems.


Same here. I had some issues with the RF capabilities (the base station is located on the other side of my computer room) but other than that, it's a great mouse!

I made my choice based on number of buttons, ergonomics and wireless capability. The way my desk is structured a wired mouse keeps getting caught in the sliding drawer for my keyboard. The MX1000 has eight buttons plus a 4-way scroller so I can access "View Desktop", Dashboard, Expose, Right/Middle/Left mouse buttons, and zoom in/out of Photoshop all with one hand, never having to fiddle with other controls or keys on my keyboard. The MX1000 is also contoured too the design of the right hand so it feels great!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

MS Explorer for several years now. Be lost without it.


----------



## anachronism (Aug 13, 2006)

The cheapest Microsoft mouse that I could find after the scroll wheel broke on the Blue Jays mouse that my brother bought me for my birthday a couple years ago.


----------



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

I use the Wireless Mighty Mouse, and love it. I don't agree with most critiques of fit. Fits me perfectly, and the battery life is astounding. Have had zero issues with it as a bluetooth mouse with my former iBook and current MacBook.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

I just picked up a Wireless Mighty Mouse a week ago which replaced a Logitech v500 wireless (USB) mouse which has been transfered to my backup machine. 

There was nothing wrong with my v500, and based on my first week I actually prefer the comfort and reliability of it over the Mighty Mouse. I was sick of plugging the USB receiver into my PowerBook. I am a 'mobile' PB user, when at customer sites, I tend to move from spot to spot with the laptop. I was always nervous having the USB receiver sticking out. 

Like other users, I've found the right click on the MM to be not 100% accurate. I am getting used to the scroll ball and so far I am using it more than I've ever used a scroll wheel on any previous mice. 

If they got the right click working more accurately, I'd have no complaints.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Oakbridge said:


> If they got the right click working more accurately, I'd have no complaints.


What do you mean "more accurately"?

Do you mean more reliably?
On my mouse the right click is just the same as the left click plus control key, ie it brings up the contextual menu - I'm not sure where 'accuracy' comes in the picture.


----------



## Blain_132 (Aug 22, 2005)

Yea same i havent had problems with the mighty mouse then time i have used them, or i wouldnt be buying one.


----------



## Blain_132 (Aug 22, 2005)

Actually my only complaint about apple bluetooth mice are that they are heavy, like logitechs weigh half as much as the apple ones.


----------



## Fredou51 (Oct 29, 2006)

I am using a Logitech Cordless MX Duo on my Mac Pro. I actually bought it like three years ago when I was still using a pc. Works great on a Mac. I don't actually need the Logitech Control Panel but I installed it anyway because if not the command button is not command.

Pic:
http://ec2.images-amazon.com/images/P/B000095ISG.01._SS400_SCLZZZZZZZ_V1099107795_.jpg

Frederic


----------



## TimStalin (May 22, 2005)

Oakbridge said:


> Like other users, I've found the right click on the MM to be not 100% accurate. I am getting used to the scroll ball and so far I am using it more than I've ever used a scroll wheel on any previous mice.
> 
> If they got the right click working more _reliably_, I'd have no complaints.


I bought a BT MM on the Black Friday sale and have had the exact same experience. The scroll ball is fantastic and the secondary click stops functioning after about an hour or 2 of use (resetting it always clears this up however).

Also, like was mentioned earlier, the fourth button is useless. I literally can not activate it with my thumb and pinky, I can't generate enough force (even my thumb and ring finger barely activate it and I am not exactly a weakling). I am really confused how these problems managed to get through Apple's QA.


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

I got a wireless Mighty Mouse when I bought my MacBook at the firesale. This is my first Mac (and therefore Mac mouse experience). I use <ctrl>-click more than right-click, and don't really use middle click or the fourth button, but I agree that the tactile response on those functions is poor. If the middle click and right click had some sort of texture to indicate where to click, and the fourth button were easier and gave a satisfying click, this would easily be the perfect mouse.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

krs said:


> What do you mean "more accurately"?
> 
> Do you mean more reliably?
> On my mouse the right click is just the same as the left click plus control key, ie it brings up the contextual menu - I'm not sure where 'accuracy' comes in the picture.


I'd have to say accurately although it could be interpreted as reliability. I have to position my finger just 'right' to get the second click to respond. Otherwise it is interpreted as a left click. 

DayLite uses contextual menus quite a bit and while [Control] + Left Click will do the same thing, I like the two button idea. It was the reason why I held off purchasing the original Apple Bluetooth mouse. 

I don't have to reset anything like other users are complaining about. Just move my finger slightly to find the right spot.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I am using the Microsoft 'Wheel Mouse Optical'. I also have a wired MM mouse, and "The Mouse BT".


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

What they mean is it SUCKS as a multi-button device 

Explorer, MX or Kensington do it right.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Oakbridge said:


> I'd have to say accurately although it could be interpreted as reliability. I have to position my finger just 'right' to get the second click to respond. Otherwise it is interpreted as a left click.


OK, I understand now, thanks.

Yes - "accurately" is the correct term for what you are describing. I never thought of the mouse buttons themselves being the issue when you first posted - sorry.

Having that type of problem must be really annoying.


----------



## jkojima (Dec 31, 2002)

I like my mice to go as fast as possible, and have tried several high end ones.

I've currently settled on a Logitech MX518 gaming mouse (1600 dpi) for my PowerMac G5, supplemented with USB Overdrive software to further speed up the cursor beyond what the Mac OS allows by default.

On my gaming PC, I use an MS Laser Mouse 6000 (I think 2000 dpi?).

I'm one of those freaks who prefers the cursor to traverse the entire width of a 23" monitor with a whisp of a finger twitch, and haven't yet found a perfect mouse to meet my needs (everything is too slow!)


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I have an MX1000 by Logitech and still loving it after two years.  That said I wish the base station wasn't so large and I don't bother to take it anywhere with my laptop, but it's a dream to use INSHO.

I used an MS Explorer like Apple 101 before it, and found the MX1000 upgrade well worth it.


----------



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

Oakbridge said:


> Like other users, I've found the right click on the MM to be not 100% accurate. I am getting used to the scroll ball and so far I am using it more than I've ever used a scroll wheel on any previous mice.
> 
> If they got the right click working more accurately, I'd have no complaints.


Try lifting your left finger when you right click- that's the trick. The touch sensitivity will interpret your right click a left one unless you lift your left finger off the MM.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Im using a wireless might mouse with my C2D iMac and I love it! battery life is great and it makes the desk look great. I don't really have the problem of the right click not responding as others have posted mine seems to work perfectly. It would be kinda nice if the side buttons were a little bit more sensitive.


----------



## Fredou51 (Oct 29, 2006)

An Old Soul said:


> Try lifting your left finger when you right click- that's the trick. The touch sensitivity will interpret your right click a left one unless you lift your left finger off the MM.


Yeah, I used a Mighty mouse for a small period of time and that is really the best way. It is still a bit annoying though.

Frederic


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

I gave the MM mouse a try many times on and off since it's release but realized it was not designed to make the right click sufficient for power users. Altough I got the hang of it to the point where the menu comes up everytim, there is a slight delay versus regular two button mice. I am a primary mouse and secondary keyboard user when it comes to spreadsheets and other databases. Using the MM for tedius Excel work is so frustrating and painfully slow. Apple definately is not trying to adopt the right click function still as they have enough design geniuses that could make the MM right click function seamless without having the need to adapt or use unnatural gestures of your hand to get it working. 

In any case, I just started using the Kensington Mini Convertable PocketMouse. Works as both a mobile and desktop mouse. So far can't complain. Kensington Mouseworks though still has Intel Mac issues. Can't get the utility to work. Driver does though. 

http://ca.kensington.com/html/9001.html


----------



## yousef (Sep 4, 2003)

$14 Microsoft mouse from Canada computers. Why? Because I've had TWO Mighty Mice knicked from me at school. I guess the thieves don't like microsoft as much...

Neverthe less, it is a decent mouse. Comfortable, rugged, accurate and easily replaceable.


----------



## spicyapple (Aug 17, 2006)

Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer. My second one in 5 years. Way better than any Apple has released, even the hockey puck mouse -- the worst mouse ever! :lmao:


----------



## ericssonboi (Jan 26, 2005)

Logitech MX900


----------



## MacJunky (Oct 26, 2006)

I swapped this Logitech's single red LED for two blue ones.









And I added two red LEDs to this Apple USB Mouse.









I love the Apple USB mice because they are small, but not too small, I don't like tall mice that hit my hand while I move them. With the Apple USB Mouse held by my fingertips I can cover my whole 1600x1024 main screen in one wrist movement without moving my arm to make room for the mouse.


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

Corded Logitech MX500 Optical Mouse. I've been using it for about a year. No complaints, works great.


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

wooglin said:


> I've got a wired mighty mouse... love the scrolling and right-click ability compared to the stock mouse


The mighty mouse sounds like a nice mouse, I have used one a few times at the apple store and liked it a lot. Hoever I don't mind using the old Apple mouse and I was able to get a good deal on anither wirless mouse (I got a brand new Logitech mouse for $1).


----------



## Luc Tremblay (Jul 5, 2005)

Bluetooth Mighty Duck... erm Mouse.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I use the Logitech mx310 (6 buttons)--got it for $10 after mail-in rebate about a year or so ago.

Nice little mouse.


----------



## sheamusj (Sep 21, 2006)

New wired Mighty Mouse on our new iMac and Microsoft Optical wired intellimouse on my beloved G3!


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

yo_paully said:


> Corded Logitech MX500 Optical Mouse. I've been using it for about a year. No complaints, works great.



Yeah, I use that one too.... picked it up for about $30. at Factory Direct... refurb but never had a single problem with it. I'm not crazy about the Logitech drivers - they don't seem to save the settings sometimes and I use 7 of the 8 buttons constantly.

I'll NEVER go back to a single button mouse and I wasn't overly impressed with the Apple Mighty mouse.


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

I love my Logitech "MouseMan Optical-Dual Sensor". (I don't know if that's its official name, but it's what's written on the bottom of it.)

I've had it for a few years now, and it works great. 

It jumps a bit, but I'm using it on a wood grained desk, so I deserve as much.


----------



## caustik (Nov 7, 2005)

I picked up the new Logitech VX Revolution 3 or 4 weeks ago. It is supposedly a laptop mouse, but I am running it on my imac with steermouse. 

It is a dream to use. Very responsive, no annoying red glow, tons of button options to program and best of all it has the new hyperscroll freespin feature. Took a day or two to get used to but, if you do alot of long text page reading it is a dream!

Kind of wish I waited another week or two since Futureshop put the desktop version on for 99 bucks recently. But, alas this one has been really nice to use. Perhaps I will pick the desktop version up over the holidays.

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2135,CONTENTID=12140


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

MACinist said:


> In any case, I just started using the Kensington Mini Convertable PocketMouse. Works as both a mobile and desktop mouse. So far can't complain. Kensington Mouseworks though still has Intel Mac issues. Can't get the utility to work. Driver does though.
> 
> http://ca.kensington.com/html/9001.html


Update: today I bought the Logitech Cordless Desktop S 530 for Mac and the mouse it came with ain't too shabby. The keyboard, although looks nice, is not that great. Keys feel cheap. I love the Apple keyboard so this may be going back. 

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2162,CONTENTID=11420

I just need a good bluetooth mouse! (not the Mighty Mouse). Any suggestions for a bluetooth mouse that integrates with OSX without the need of an external receiver? and asthetically matches my Macbook pro and a white Apple keyboard?


----------



## CompGuy (Sep 19, 2004)

Was using a wired mighty mouse but have since switched to MS Wireless Laser Mouse 6000 on my portable Mac. It is a fantastic mouse and is very smooth. Historically I have always used MS Mice. I find them to be very functional. On my Desktop Mac I use a Logitech Mx1000 Laser Mouse which I think is also top notch. The Mighty Mouse just sits in it's box these days....


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Y'know you read this and you wonder why Apple is so STUPID about their input devices.


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> I think trackballs are the best (haven't used a mouse in years).


+1 for trackballs as well. So much nicer than a mouse for CAD work. I use a Logitech Trackman Wheel at work, and Trackman Marble at home. The Marble has been giving me some trouble lately where the cursor seems to freeze eery once in a while, but after seven years of use, it's not unexpected. It may also be a driver issue, not 100% sure. You do have to remove the ball once in a blue moon and clean out the accumulated dust, but it takes less than 30 seconds.


----------



## Cole Slaw (Aug 26, 2005)

I use a wireless Mighty Mouse with my Macbook, when I happen to be sitting to my desk. 
Works very well for me, no problems at all.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

MACinist said:


> I just need a good bluetooth mouse! (not the Mighty Mouse). Any suggestions for a bluetooth mouse that integrates with OSX without the need of an external receiver? and asthetically matches my Macbook pro and a white Apple keyboard?


Update: 
Returned the S530 desktop set - keyboard felt too cheap.
Bought the Logitech V270 Bluetooth Notebook mouse; works great. No software required. Easy set up. Aesthetically integrates perfectly with my MBP. As well, usually notebook mice are a bit too small for my hands. This one seems to be a bit bigger then your regular mobile mice but not as big as a desktop mice which seems a perfect in between. I went back to the Apple keyboard and now have an extra USB port. Sweet!

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2135,CONTENTID=10916


----------



## Britnell (Jan 4, 2002)

*Expert Mouse*

Kensington Expert Mouse, which is a track ball, with scroll wheel and 4 buttons.

I started using one in the 80's on a friend's Fat Mac, and was hooked.


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

I use a Basic Microsoft Optical Mouse from about 4 years ago on my iBook but I really prefer my Logitech MX510 and I would only buy that if I bought a mouse again. Sorry Apple, but your mice suck.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

During the recent Dell Canada sale, I ordered the optical Aqua hockey mouse that they had for 25 bucks. All the Canadian NHL teams were represented, but I kind of expected that it might be a piece of junk.
I'm surprised, it works great, and looks pretty cool too. I really enjoy having 2 buttons and a scroll wheel.  
I'll probably never go back to the Apple mouse now.

View attachment 2502


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We sell a ton of those wired and clients love em.

I just got in the Microsoft 8000 - will hook up soon.










Has a pad it sits on for recharging - no more batteries yay


----------

